# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum > قسم الترجمة >  قصيدة مع جريده لنزار قباني مع الترجمه......

## ajluni top

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.........


اليكم قصيدة مع جريدة لنزار قباني والتي غنتها الكبيرة ماجده الرومي مع ترجمتي المتواضعه لها الى اللغة الانجليزية:



 نزار قباني

مع  جريدة




 أخرجَ من معطفهِ الجريده.. 

 وعلبةَ الثقابِ 

 ودون أن يلاحظَ اضطرابي.. 

 ودونما اهتمامِ 

 تناولَ السكَّرَ من أمامي.. 

 ذوَّب في الفنجانِ قطعتين 

 ذوَّبني.. ذوَّب قطعتين 

 وبعدَ لحظتين 

 ودونَ أن يراني 

 ويعرفَ الشوقَ الذي اعتراني.. 

 تناولَ المعطفَ من أمامي 

 وغابَ في الزحامِ 

 مخلَّفاً وراءه.. الجريده 

 وحيدةً   

 مثلي أنا.. وحيده


الترجمه


In the company of a newspaper

Out of his coat 
He pulled a newspaper
And a box of matches
Not noticing my confusion
Not paying any attention
He took the sugar that was there
in front of me
He stirred two pieces in the cup
Melting two pieces of me as well
After a couple of moments
Not seeing me
Not seeing the yearning
That possessed me
He took the coat that was there
in front of me
And vanished in the crowd
Leaving behind 
his newspaper
Lonely 
as lonely as I am


_translated by Ajluni top_

----------


## The Gentle Man

يسلموا عجلوني
جميل جدا

----------


## ajluni top

u r welcome friend

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكور :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ajluni top

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب 					 
_مشكور

welcome Zahrah
_

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

والله صح لسانك أنا بحب شعر قباني 
بس كمان الترجمة غير شكل

----------


## ajluni top

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المستحيل المنتظر 					 
_والله صح لسانك أنا بحب شعر قباني 
بس كمان الترجمة غير شكل

مشكور عالمرور وصح بدنك
_

----------

